# Lucky people who can watch this little thing



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2316490111896872


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't you think we've had enough posts with just links?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Don't you think we've had enough posts with just links?


? don't get your meaning there Alan, whats wrong with links? I wouldn't know how else to put the lovely little animal on here. (Grumpy )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nothing at all wrong with links in my opinion Jan.

It's just that i was pounced on for posting one the other day.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2316490111896872


Really cute Jan, but as Alan warned prepare for the arrival of the Forum Police :- D

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Really cute Jan, but as Alan warned prepare for the arrival of the Forum Police :- D
> 
> Terry


As I am very busy elsewhere I don't know who is playing at policeman (not the B thread again is it?) I only have time for my own selfish needs at the moment :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> As I am very busy elsewhere I don't know who is playing at policeman (not the B thread again is it?) I only have time for my own selfish needs at the moment :grin2:


No :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Although it's not actually the B thread,I suspect thats at the root of it. 

Certain members have complained about links in general, but in fact meaning links to things that they don't agree with, or more likely links posted by people who dare to 

disagree with them. Hey Ho ..........trick or treat


----------

